# Industrial / Steelie looking wheels



## Tom FTW (Feb 22, 2010)

I am in love with the steelie/industrial/drag looking wheels. I am on a quest to find a company that makes 2 or 3 piece lightweight (as in lighter than a 30 lb steel wheel) *17" or 18"* wheel. Here are some designs I love (some are small, some are custom, and some are racing only wheels):
















































































































































































































































My favorite wheels in the world are probably ATS Cups, but alas, they did not come in 17" or 18".
I saw a drifting silvia that had 1 piece soft 7 or 8 hole wheels (like those second to last) and cannot for the life of me remember the brand name he gave me. Could anyone point me in the direction of something similar?


_Modified by Tom FTW at 10:04 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Tom FTW (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Industrial / Steelie looking wheels (Tom FTW)*

And I know of diamond racing


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Tom FTW said:


>


 Those are atm for sale on WW. 
But 2- or 3-pieced steelies? Never heard of that.


----------

